# 24-Hour Vostoks



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just arrived from Roy (and as in the "old days" running and set to the right time) this attractive manual wind 24-Hour Vostok :yes:

What do you have?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

RLT10... a Vostok in a posh frock


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Is it allowed to have a 12-hour hand too??


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

ziggy1024 said:


> Is it allowed to have a 12-hour hand too??


 No.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

JoT said:


> Just arrived from Roy (and as in the "old days" running and set to the right time) this attractive manual wind 24-Hour Vostok :yes:
> 
> What do you have?


 Ditto!!



















I went looking for the sales post to leave feedback but couldn't find it! (I'm a computer thicko!!)

John


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Another RLT 10


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JoT said:


> What do you have?


 manual

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="102.67"]https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/55905111_127399134997999_2998916556009766912_o.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_sid=e007fa&_nc_ohc=CxxtGWhgh0IAX9-nzNw&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-2.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=a038fbec37fc1555a63531b1a6c6936c&oe=5E82BD5B[/IMG]

automatic

[IMG alt="Image may contain: 3 people" data-ratio="117.65"]https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/73077068_160316978372881_1081240347272544256_o.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_sid=8024bb&_nc_ohc=f6Rfz-UL95wAX-NALJO&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-2.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=e112d26b7ec4e35c379442b54e5d70ea&oe=5E98D282[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="108.23"]https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/75594640_163636501374262_8054660518775881728_o.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_sid=1480c5&_nc_ohc=XI2doyQHo74AX-FIptl&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-1.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=dc50d4f5c0c2a0247329cc7e09b27a4a&oe=5E941807[/IMG]

quartz

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="170.82"]https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/70261937_153496505721595_4127634670068170752_o.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_sid=e007fa&_nc_ohc=JtbrHSeGz1AAX8fpGOM&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-1.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=6cd14b367ef1115e6b66031190a2cda1&oe=5E998728[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I was watching something on YouTube discussing 24 hour analogue watches where the point was made that digital time is mainly measured in 24 hours, car clocks, radios etc, etc, all my digital watches are set to 24 hours, yet it's deemed to be a bit weird to have a 24 hour analogue watch ? I have a few by the way. :crazy5vh:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> I was watching something on YouTube discussing 24 hour analogue watches where the point was made that digital time is mainly measured in 24 hours, car clocks, radios etc, etc, all my digital watches are set to 24 hours, yet it's deemed to be a bit weird to have a 24 hour analogue watch ? I have a few by the way. :crazy5vh:


 What is weirder still is, even accepting that we should use two twelve hour periods, why don't we have 12 nominal daytime hours, ie 6 am till 6pm , and the next 12 night hours: why start counting at noon? And if noon is a good place to start why isn't 11 am known as 1 am, ie 1 hour before noon? They really messed this time-telling business up, those ruddy Toltecs. #thanksobama


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jet Jetski said:


> What is weirder still is, even accepting that we should use two twelve hour periods, why don't we have 12 nominal daytime hours, ie 6 am till 6pm , and the next 12 night hours: why start counting at noon? And if noon is a good place to start why isn't 11 am known as 1 am, ie 1 hour before noon? They really messed this time-telling business up, those ruddy Toltecs. #thanksobama


 Surely at 12 noon the sun is at its highest point in the sky, wherever you are and whatever time of year. Whereas at 6am, who knows where the sun is? I wouldn't know, I try not to be awake at that time in the morning.

Then if 1 hour before noon was 1am, what would we do about 1 hour after midnight? I think the Time Lords thought this through pretty well. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Surely at 12 noon the sun is at its highest point in the sky, wherever you are and whatever time of year. Whereas at 6am, who knows where the sun is? I wouldn't know, I try not to be awake at that time in the morning.
> 
> Then if 1 hour before noon was 1am, what would we do about 1 hour after midnight? I think the Time Lords thought this through pretty well. :biggrin:


 one hour after midnight would be 11 am! simples - they messed up bigly - years work perfectly well BC and AD!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Jet Jetski said:


> years work perfectly well BC and AD!


 Only because the people living in BC didn't know it was.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Only because the people living in BC didn't know it was.


 well Mary had at least 9 months to sort it out


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I once owned an Aviator 24 hr dial, it took me a week to sus it out.


----------



## Ocean_Jr (Feb 1, 2020)

Jet Jetski said:


> manual


 Looks nice on the NATO - I've got the exact same model, it used to be my affordable solution for long-distance flights and multiple time zones. Until the crown for the outer bezel became a bit too loose, as they do on those Raketas...


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Ocean_Jr said:


> Looks nice on the NATO - I've got the exact same model, it used to be my affordable solution for long-distance flights and multiple time zones. Until the crown for the outer bezel became a bit too loose, as they do on those Raketas...


 THE INNER BEZEL COULD DEFINITELY DO WITH A BIT MORE FRICTION - VERY EASY TO KNOCK oop caps lock sorry!

I don't think I have settled on a strap - it has been on a Poljot bracelet, it's currently on a distressed leather NATO - this was probably one of the better choices - the strap (which I already had) is the main reason I bought the watch!



jmm1 said:


> I once owned an Aviator 24 hr dial, it took me a week to sus it out.


 I think if you wear one all the time you will just get used to it, but if you only have a couple in your collection worn in rotation, by the time you have adjusted to the format, it's time to change!


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I have this one:


----------

